# Vredestein sessata vs Uniroyal rainsport 3



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi All

Need to buy new tyres today and I'm not sure which one to go for from above two ...

Any opinions on them ?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've got sessantas on my 330d, good tyre but can be noisy on smooth roads at low speed, I think it must be the large tread pattern:thumb:


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually had the exact same dilema recently.

One of my friends and the uni royal rainsports and swears by them. 
He has the same car as me and I drove it and they are very grippy in the wet however I found them to slip in light damn, mostly when it had not rained heavily and the roads are greasy. 

The Vredestein I literally had never heard of until two weeks ago when they were mentioned a good few times. Everyone seems to agree that they are a great tyre however its about a 50/50 spilt on the wear.

Some people say they wear really fast, others say they hold up well it very difficult to judge, a good few people I know and would trust seem to give them the ok.

Just to throw another tyre at you, I have Falken FK452 at the moment. Great in the Dry and Wet. reasonable in crap damn conditions. Wear is also pretty good. 

Hope this helps


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sessanta all the way, very good tyre and very good value


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

danwel said:


> Sessanta all the way, very good tyre and very good value


THIS:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

danwel said:


> Sessanta all the way, very good tyre and very good value


Totally agree...:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Another vote for the Sessanta here. Have them on our Golf GTI and have been really impressed with all aspects.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm amazed at the rainsports in heavy rain! I just fitted them recently and they feel amazingly sure-footed in heavy rain / standing water. Not had any issues in the dry or damp either... considering what weather we have (in scotland anyway) I'd definitely buy them again.


P.S. I've usually only ever had Michelen (Pilot Sport) / Bridgestone (Potenzas) in the past because the FIL worked for them and got tyres at cost.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sessantas are great, but maybe it's too early to get any proper feedback on the Rainsport 3's - The reviews/tests so far are excellent though.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Only problem which really puts me off from Rainsports are soft sidewalls and lack of good rim protector ... But reviews are great so far this is why I'm not too sure which one to go for.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I have rain sports on my current car awesome tyres, I had Vredestein on my last car when I borrowed a fiends alloys there were awful car didn't feel right at all.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

realist said:


> I've got sessantas on my 330d, good tyre but can be noisy on smooth roads at low speed, I think it must be the large tread pattern:thumb:


I have them too and found they are a little noisy also. One corner in particular always gets tyre squeel every time I pull out of the junction(even at slow speeds).


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Luckily there are very few smooth roads around here so it's not too much of a problem:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Rain sports for me, sidewalks seem fine to me and the rim protector looks enough. Fantastic grip in the dry too.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Rain sports for me, sidewalks seem fine to me and the rim protector looks enough. Fantastic grip in the dry too.


What size of alloys you have ? Any chance for pic of rim protector ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They are 17" td 1.2's and the tyres are 205/45/17


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Only problem which really puts me off from Rainsports are soft sidewalls


The Verd's have only a very slightly stronger wall..


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Being running rs3s for 6 months now and they are the best tyres I've ever had in the wet. Wet driving is pretty much dry driving now and they excel in the that also.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alzak said:


> Only problem which really puts me off from Rainsports are soft sidewalls and lack of good rim protector ... But reviews are great so far this is why I'm not too sure which one to go for.


They come over the rim

How is that not good protection?

The only people who comment that they're too soft etc are people that have never had them, been using them years as have all my friends and they're rediculously good


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just put some Rainsport 3's on the front of my car this week and with all the rain we have had lately up here in Aberdeen, I can safely say they are awesome. Just to have a wee test, they manage to put down 250BHP through the front wheels of my car full throttle in 2nd gear in very wet conditions without the TC cutting in once, so least I know the grip is there for everyday driving now, compared to the tyres the dealer decided to put on the car before selling it to me . I had Vredersteins on my Astra VXR and they were good in the dry and not too bad in the wet, just not a patch on the Rainsport 3's in the wet. Wear rate apparently is the major downfall of the Rainsport's, people reporting 5-7K miles (spirited driving at times), which IMO isn't too bad considering the amount of grip they offer in the wet, plus I only do 4k a year, so almost 2 years for a set of fronts isn't too bad IMO.

Not sure why people are saying soft sidewalls, as my ones certainly aren't. 225/35/R18 , they do however give a nicer ride which is nice as the Bilstein B12 setup can be quite harsh at times. But as others have said, wet driving now is literally like driving in the dry (I kid you not) .

James


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

+1 for RS3. I'm even considering them for the Boxster

sent using electrickery


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Other half had RainSport 2's on her Fiesta and they were pretty good in all conditions but the sidewalls did look a bit soft/under inflated. Not sure if they've resolved this with the 3 bit she'll be getting them on her next Fiesta in a few months time.

I've been running 215/35/18 Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's and find them good. Possibly a little noisy but they grip well even in the wet. I've had Kumho's and Toyo Proxies before and feel more confident with the Vredestein's. They have worn as well as the other tyres I've had

I've got 2 new ones surplus that were about to go on but my alloy got cracked by a pot hole and I had to quickly find some other wheels which happened to have new tyres on already.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it worth putting more pressure in the rain sports or leave the same as Oem tyres


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have mines set at standard pressures for my car at 38psi front and 34psi rear for my Corsa and they seem fine. Or at least in my size of tyres the sidewalls are def not soft/softer at all or at least they don't look any different at all. They def give a softer ride though over uneven surfaces imo, but when pushed hard they def don't feel like the car is leaning on the shoulder more at all.

James


----------



## Stephewon (Jun 26, 2016)

I suggest Vreds. I can recommend them totally. Have been using them for a few seasons now, good grip, durable, really solid tyres. Don't know much about Uniroyals but I don't suppose they can surpase Vreds. Bought my online quite cheaply at https://www.giga-tyres.co.uk/, but I know that even better deals are at this newtyre outlet http://www.tyres-outlet.co.uk/. Like 10% cheaper than from my workshop.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Stephewon said:


> I suggest Vreds. I can recommend them totally. Have been using them for a few seasons now, good grip, durable, really solid tyres. Don't know much about Uniroyals but I don't suppose they can surpase Vreds. Bought my online quite cheaply at https://www.giga-tyres.co.uk/, but I know that even better deals are at this newtyre outlet http://www.tyres-outlet.co.uk/. Like 10% cheaper than from my workshop.


In the wet the Uniroyals are superior to the Vreds imo (having used both), in the dry though the Vreds seem to give better feedback when really pushing hard, but in everyday driving you'll never notice the difference. Both good tyres and both have their own advantages.

Just had a nice 130 miles round trip from Aberdeen - Dufftown and back again with my Rainsport 3's, on the way it was dry and 24 degrees, tyres were great, good grip and road noise was good also. You can def feel the softer ride with them once on the B roads they seem alot less rumbly over uneven surfaces. On the way back however it was just constant rain (that light misty horrible rain), tyres again were great, not once did I have to adjust my driving to (wet conditions) like I normally would need to, just drive as I would in the dry with my little one in the back.

Still intrigued to see how what the wear is like over time, as almost everyone says thats the only single downfall of the Rainsport 3's.

James


----------

